# Need help! Breeding?



## Q75peacock (Jan 8, 2016)

Okay so heres the deal, about two days ago, I noticed my two jewel cichlids were acting weird. Now today, I noticed that they were hanging out together. Something they normally don't do. The larger male, is super aggressive to anyone who gets close to the other jewel cichlid chasing them for a solid 10 seconds or more ferociously. I even tried putting my finger in the tank and he went crazy biting it. This fish is normally pretty shy and hides when I come in the room even. However, he eats. The other, smaller fish hasn't eaten in 3 days and is staying super close to the rock. They both ever leave 6 inches of each other. Though I don't know a ton about breeding, this certainly seems like it to me. I included a picture:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/573012752569846077/
 this shows what I am talking about. If this is breeding, what do I do? Are jewel cichlids live bearers and will give birth. If possible, I would like to raise some fry but don't have an extra tank. My old quarantine tank I converted to a community ram tank. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They lay eggs and care for fry for a period of time. The people in this forum will be able to provide more help.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Q75peacock said:


> The other, smaller fish hasn't eaten in 3 days and is staying super close to the rock.


Based on the picture and your description, I'd say your jewels have laid eggs. They are substrate spawners. The eggs are laid attached to a hard surface like a rock. The female hovers over the eggs using her pectoral fins to fan the eggs to provide more oxygen. The eggs hatch in 3-4 days and become wrigglers (larval stage) for about 3-6 days. The parents usually put the wrigglers into a pit where they can sometimes be seen as a wiggling mass on the bottom of the tank. In 3-6 days the fry become free swimming. The parents will herd the fry and continue to protect them vigorously. First time spawning, the jewels will probably hold on to free swimming fry for a week or two (sometimes longer). If you want some fry, you'll have to remove them before the parents let them go, otherwise the tank mates (or even the jewels themselves) will end up eating them. To remove fry, use a 1/2" to 3/4" hose into a bucket. Once you shove a hose in the tank, the female will likely herd them into a cluster into a cave or shelter, and then they can be easily be siphoned out.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Q75peacock said:


> If possible, I would like to raise some fry but don't have an extra tank. Anyone have any ideas?


If your intent on raising fry, another tank is pretty much a necessity. Bear in mind, if you raise enough of them, you'll have to find some use for them. Jewels are commonly available fish. Most people who will want them, already have them. Depending on the local market, it can be difficult to find enough people to give them away.
If your jewels have no tank mates, there is a small chance that some fry will survive in the tank with the parents, after they are let go.


----------



## Q75peacock (Jan 8, 2016)

okay thanks guys, I probably won't try to raise these guys until I get another tank


----------

